# Fan control switch for propane insert.



## poconoman (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a propane insert that has a separate on/off switch on the right side wall, to turn on the blower fan. The fan is very noisy and I'd like to lower the speed. Would a regular light dimmer work or something more suitable?

Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 30, 2009)

Take a look underneath the unit to see if there's already a rheostat installed...


----------



## poconoman (Nov 30, 2009)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Take a look underneath the unit to see if there's already a rheostat installed...



Not familiar with what that is. Can you give me some insight?


----------



## poconoman (Nov 30, 2009)

If it doesn't have one, a dimmer be fine? Any dimmer?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 30, 2009)

A rheostat is the correct term for a "dimmer."
If you can find a fan controlling rheostat, it might work 
better than a light dimming rheostat. 
There are some subtle differences between the two & 
while I've had SOME success using the light switch for a fan control, 
I've also seen them fail quickly...
Lights just don't draw as much as blower motors...


----------



## poconoman (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks! I'll google that and I'll see what comes up. Stay tuned if I need some advice. ;-)


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 2, 2009)

Use a speed control designed for a ceiling fan, usually works fine. Sometimes you get strange results.


----------

